# How often do you change your bed sheets?



## Leony (Oct 13, 2005)

I was wondering, how often you change your bed sheets?

I usually change my bed sheets twice a month.

It used to be once a week though, but I changed it to twice a week to simplify my life lol


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am a once a week gal, any longer then that my hubby's back will break out for some reason. So it is a have to kinda thing or I would wait 2 weeks.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh god, I'm not answering this question....hahahahhaha

I sort of rebel, because my mom made me change them every week growing up, now that I'm on my own, let's just say I don't do it every week....


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 13, 2005)

Twice a week. I have a weakness for expensive linens. Trust me, the cheap ones don't hold up under that kind of washing. Thank goodness for the Macy's One Day Sale. I bought $139.00 Queen sheet sets for $29.00 because they only had beige left. These were 300 thread count. Beige works for me now!!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I usually change my bed sheets twice a month. It used to be once a week though, but I changed it to twice a week to simplify my life lol





Me too


----------



## Leony (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* Twice a week. I have a weakness for expensive linens. Trust me, the cheap ones don't hold up under that kind of washing. Thank goodness for the Macy's One Day Sale. I bought $139.00 Queen sheet sets for $29.00 because they only had beige left. These were 300 thread count. Beige works for me now!!



I really wish I could find inexpensive bedding set for my mattress.

I'm using Serta mattress wide Queen size, it's so hard to find it in town where I live.

I always have to mail order for this, blah.


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Every Friday


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

Once a week and yes, I do agree that spending the extra $$ on the higher thread count is well worth it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Oh god, I'm not answering this question....hahahahhaha
I sort of rebel, because my mom made me change them every week growing up, now that I'm on my own, let's just say I don't do it every week....





Hahahahaha!! I love your honesty and i'm with ya on this one. 

Originally Posted by *Rosie* Once a week and yes, I do agree that spending the extra $$ on the higher thread count is well worth it. I'm also with you on th^at. I love my 300 count Egyptian cotton sheets! They are so soft and really do last a long time.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 13, 2005)

Even though I have about 5 sets of sheets for my bed, I use the same one over and over again



Once a week if I'm feeling up to washing them, every 2 weeks if I'm not.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 13, 2005)

Once a week for sure.

I found soft queen size (deep pocket) 350 thread count sheets on sale at *Sear's* for $59.99 reduced from $79.99 and I love them. I never bought a thread count that high because they're always so expensive and even though there is way higher than 350 - I now see what the fuss is about.

Its softer on your face, skin, hair - worth the money - but hunt for sales!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd like to do it more often, but I end up switching out the sheets on all the beds in the house every two weeks. I love the feeling of a freshly made bed!


----------



## Geek (Oct 13, 2005)

Everyother Tuesday


----------



## Bhav (Oct 13, 2005)

Once a week for the sheets and pillowcases, and every other week for duvet covers... my mum is regimental!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 13, 2005)

Not often enough





I _should_ be changing them every week, because our apartment is usually too hot (even in the winter, since the management controls the thermostat) and we sweat at night sometimes .... ewww.... but laundry is just so time-consuming and EXPENSIVE since we have to use the coin laundry machines in the basement! I calculated that we've spent almost $400 in one year in quarters alone (which excludes laundry soap)! We are really hoping our next apartment will have a washer, dryer, and dishwasher because this apartment has none of them!

I do, however, change my pillowcase at least once a week so it won't clog my pores! (Plus I use a white pillowcase since my acne medicine bleaches fabric, so I can wash it in the whites load rather than with the colored sheets.)


----------



## peekaboo (Oct 13, 2005)

Once a week. I have a large pillow top mattress that is difficult to find sheets for and I only have a few sets that fit and I get so frustrated when you wake up and the sheets are off the bed arggh!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 14, 2005)

was listenin to z103.5 (favoutrite radio station aha) about a week ago and they had something along the lines of this...was just some nifty things to know like how often to replace your matress or clean bath towels it also said it was a good idea to change your bed sheets once a week


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Call me obsessive but I have to change my sheets every time I wash my hair and that's 2 sometimes 3 times a week.


----------



## Leony (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I do, however, change my pillowcase at least once a week so it won't clog my pores! (Plus I use a white pillowcase since my acne medicine bleaches fabric, so I can wash it in the whites load rather than with the colored sheets.) Me too, for pillowcase!For sheet and futon, twice a month for me. I've done it once a week and it turned out its complicating my life, I'm doing all the house chores all by myself. I cook twice a day everyday for the families, vacuum the whole room in my house three times a week, waxing the house floor twice a month.

And everything! Soon I'll have to change all the summer cover futon to winter type.

I am still young, and I don't have kids yet, but I already felt like a mother of four children!

So I have to find a way to lessen and simplify my housewife chores.

Housewife chores are exhausting, but the good thing is that I am the Queen in my own house, and I can buy and do anything I want for sure. hehe


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 16, 2005)

Let me say I would like to change my sheets every week, but truth is, I don't always do it. We have a dog and a cat and sometimes the dog jumps on the bed. Believe it or not, I actually vacuum the sheets before I wash them because of the dog hair. This is a pain in the neck to do.

I agree that high thread count is worth the extra money. Has anyone boughten sheets from QVC or HSN? I bought sheets from HSN that were actually either 600 or 800 thread count. I have also gotten sheets from QVC that I believe are either 300 or 350 thread count. They were reasonably priced too.

Petite Syrah


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 18, 2005)

Once A Week , Sometimes More Then That , My Nephew Is 4 Years Old And He Loves My Bed So He Eats In My Bed And Stains It All The Time So Sometimes More Then Once A Week


----------



## Sofia (Oct 21, 2005)

I change them once a week. There is nothing like a freshly made bed. I treat my bedroom like it's my own little getaway. I found these great 600 thread count sheets at Bloomies for half price a few weeks ago, that I just love. They feel so luxurious, you just want to stay in bed all day. I wish I had bought more.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2005)

I love sleeping on a crisp and clean sheets, so I change mine once a week.


----------



## envymi (Oct 22, 2005)

Am I the only obsessive one that changes them everyday? I don't know what it is, but after seeing an episode of Oprah like 15 years ago about what lived in our sheets and towels and things, I don't use sheets or towels more than once before I wash them. AND I buy cleaning sponges in bulk because I don't reuse those after I've cleaned with them. I know...I've got problems!


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 31, 2005)

every fri i clean my house from top to bottom,and change my bedsheets.theres nothing like being able to to enjoy the weeknd with your family in a clean house with nothing that needs to be done.Now we have the whole weeknd to just enjoy each other!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 31, 2005)

Gosh I wish I had time to clean the whole apartment every week.... I never have much time during the school year, and even though hubby usually volunteers to cook and wash dishes, it's like pulling teeth to get him to do anything else! Fortunately we rarely have people come over so we're the only ones that have to see the mess, but I tell you what, when I graduate and I *only* have to work 40-50 hours a week, I will definitely be cleaning the apartment weekly!


----------



## swhitneyt (Nov 1, 2005)

I stay at my boyfriends house most nights, so I change my sheets every 3 weeks (eek how bad does that sound?)


----------



## Geek (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *swhitneyt* 

I stay at my boyfriends house most nights, so I change my sheets every 3 weeks (eek how bad does that sound?) 


LOL!


----------



## kdt04 (Nov 1, 2005)

Once a week for me!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 2, 2005)

*Every 3 days or 2 times per week.*


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 6, 2005)

every friday.


----------



## Annia (Nov 10, 2005)

I never change my sheets!! =)

But just like Emily they get changed every Friday.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Every 3 days or 2 times per week.* I wish I was so regimented, I change mine every week without fail, the only thing that stops me doing it more often is the fact that the duvet is a pain to do.
Envymi; My mum's like that she only uses towels once, I use mine twice and I get frowned upon because of that.


----------



## Annia (Nov 11, 2005)

I change my towels every Friday too but if they get dirty or suspicious of being dirty I change them. Generally I just change everything on Friday because the maids come once a week on that day. So everything gets changed, wiped, scrubbed, and dusted they even take out the trash!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I really wish I could find inexpensive bedding set for my mattress.I'm using Serta mattress wide Queen size, it's so hard to find it in town where I live.

I always have to mail order for this, blah.

oh yeah, those mattresses that are a little bit extra big are nice but finding sheets for that is not easy.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Annia* I change my towels every Friday too but if they get dirty or suspicious of being dirty I change them. Generally I just change everything on Friday because the maids come once a week on that day. So everything gets changed, wiped, scrubbed, and dusted they even take out the trash! Lucky you! You have maids to help ya with some household chores.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Gosh I wish I had time to clean the whole apartment every week.... I never have much time during the school year, and even though hubby usually volunteers to cook and wash dishes, it's like pulling teeth to get him to do anything else! Fortunately we rarely have people come over so we're the only ones that have to see the mess, but I tell you what, when I graduate and I *only* have to work 40-50 hours a week, I will definitely be cleaning the apartment weekly!



I used to say the same when I was a student. LOL


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 12, 2005)

Once a week for me too


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 4, 2006)

Gotta change every week or i'll break out. I'm extremely paranoid and i change my pillow case every other day!....i dont break out so....


----------



## gamaki (Jan 4, 2006)

Usually once a week or so, give or take cause sometimes I spend more time at my b/f house so I'll let it slide a few days. The higher the threadcount, the better!! Too bad, I have had my eye on an Egyptian cotton 600 threadcount set for quite some time but they are out of my budget for right now. They have the set on the display bed at The Bombay Comapany and I always want to crawl into the display bed!!!!:icon_love


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 4, 2006)

Every week or so. More in the summer months though. I like my bedding to be nice and clean.






I also change my pillowcases more often, probably 2-3 times a week. xx


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

I am weird, I change them usually when I wash my hair so about twice a week. I also never use the same towel twice or dish cloth...


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 8, 2006)

Every 3 or 4 days. My husband &amp; I sleep with our lab, 2 mini long haired dashcunds, and usually all 3 cats at once, and so there is a lot of shedding.But of course I love them all so much, it's worth the little extra time it takes to more frequently clean than I would withut them.:icon_love


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 8, 2006)

omg im a pig!

i dnt use towel more than once

but for the bed sheet... ill stay quiet


----------



## Saints (Jan 8, 2006)

Every two weeks


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 9, 2006)

This is definitely a good topic because I never really thought about it. I make up my bed every single day, but I guess that I didn't change my sheets as much as I should have. This is definitely going to be one of my New Years Resolution, to change my sheets at least once or twice a week. Thanks for thinking up this topic.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 9, 2006)

Umm, whever I feel like it I change it, lol. I dont know, I guess it is every few weeks. Pillowcases are more often b/c I wash them with my towels. I cant have expensive sheets, b/c my mini dachshund sleeps with me and he chews holes in them. He is short haired so there isnt shedding. If I um, had "fun" with my bf I would change sheets a lot more, but it is always at his house so he washes his more than me.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

Every two weeks I guess!!I just feel when it`s time to change!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 12, 2006)

i usually do it once a week if not once every two weeks. otherwise i feel yucky


----------



## Ashlee (Jan 17, 2006)

Twice a week!


----------



## Summer (Jan 27, 2006)

I change them once a week.


----------



## senelips (Feb 3, 2006)

Yall are hilarious. I have a family of 5 so twice a month is it. My boys have bunk beds and it is a pain to crawl up there. My daughter is still in a crip and I do wash hers weekly . I love the smell of fresh sheets. Have yall heard all the bed bug hype.

Sorry to bring it up , but the word is there back.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 4, 2006)

I believe in the bed bugs lol, that's why changing sheets weekly is mandatory and they get washed at 60 degrees and sometimes with a prewash just to be safe, I'm a bit of a germ freak.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh Dear, not as often as I should, I'll tell you that much.



I think I gotta change that.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 10, 2006)

at least once a week because it's me, hubby and 4 cats


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Once or twice a week for me.


----------



## clairey (Feb 10, 2006)

About once every two weeks...


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Once a week.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

Every weekend (usually Sunday) to start the week on a fresh note! But pillowcases are changed more often.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Weekly.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

I would say every week and a half.


----------



## moviebuster (Mar 17, 2006)

It's kind of ashamed




,but I change my bed sheet less than twice a month



However, I have a pillow sheet and I change it every 2 days


----------



## luxotika (Mar 22, 2006)

I change my sheets about once a week, or every other week!


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

2 weeks a sheet..depending on the "activities" :-D


----------



## MiaSays (Apr 22, 2006)

About once a week, sometimes less. I used to do it MUCH less frequently LOL.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 22, 2006)

I change my bedding at least once a week. I love the smell of freshly laundered bedding and find i sleep better in freshly washed bedding.I use fabric conditioner to my bedding called sleep sensations so my laundry always smells nice.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

My sheets probably not as often as I should (nope, not once a week)...but depending on "activity" I may wash them more frequently.

My pillow cases I am obsessed with washing 1 or 2 times a week, to prevent breakouts.


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 4, 2006)

Once a week for everyone in our home.



Although I do it



! lol!





Luv Am


----------



## pinkbundles (May 4, 2006)

i try to change mine every sunday...but sometimes it's every other sunday.

yes, i do love expensive sheets! somehow i convinced my hubby that we needed a 700-thread count egyptian cotton sateen sheets and it is fabulous! - high maintenance but still fabulous!











Edit: i forgot to mention that i spray febreeze anti-bacterial fabric refresher religiously on all my sheets everyday!


----------

